# Working and living in Perth



## eti_efo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I applied for a job in Perth, but I have no idea if a 110K AUD salary is sufficient to live there with my wife and a dog. Can anybody give an opinion?

Thx to all.
Stefano


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

eti_efo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for a job in Perth, but I have no idea if a 110K AUD salary is sufficient to live there with my wife and a dog. Can anybody give an opinion?
> 
> ...


That is a reasonably good salary, plenty for a couple and your dog should be able to dine on some delicacies.

You can get packets of basted pig ears from BigW stores as a weekend teeth cleaning chomp treat [ for the dog of course] and Smacko chewies are cheaper strips for nightly affairs.


----------



## reds123 (May 5, 2010)

What is your profession and what do you do? I have the same concerns too...


----------

